# New to Forum (Spadefish)



## Spadefish (Aug 17, 2021)

Life long fisherman and outdoors-man.

Newest interest are minimalist skiffs....small....simple....versatile.

I spearfish lots and deck-space is at a premium.

I tend to feel that most boats are built as party platforms....an extension of peoples living room. (fine if that is what you are going for but that is not me)

The sort of guy that doesn't need a stereo on the boat.....my fishing doesn't require a soundtrack.

Any way....90% done on a project that has taken waaaaay longer than anticipated but looking for the right finishing touches.

Mostly a layout that I will be satisfied with for a long time to come.

Thanks to all for your images and advice...these inspire ideas that are fine tuning what I want to end up with

Anything I can help with I will try to contribute.

Located in extreme South Florida (Homestead)....just before the 18 mile stretch to the keys


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome, I've stayed in Homestead before. Wish I lived around there
Like to see pictures of your project


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Post up some photos of your project skiff. We all like to see images and it will help the forum veterans offer some suggestions for finishing.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Lots of us feel the same way about simplicity. Would love to see some photos of the project -- I love a good (re)build thread.


----------



## Spadefish (Aug 17, 2021)

Some pics of the build (re-build)

a 1987 Cobia Sunskiff SS200
It is a 18ft boat....took out the huge front casting platform.

New coosa transom...new stringers and floor.
Below deck plastic gas tank.

Brand new out of the box (new old stock) mercury 4 stroke.

Tiller...pull start....gas assist tilt.

Super duper hating the gigantic PVC tube put in for rigging and I am going to remove it.

Going to glass in a very small fiberglass console to mount my chart plotter/GPS and the toggle switches for lights and bilges.

Boat has a trough hull mount for salt water washdown and a hose to fill a removable livewell for when I want to R&R fish.

This is a boat built to freedive spearfish....we need deckspace.

Console has a very small seat space up front with lid for dry storage or ice and drinks (insulated)

Needs a Biminni top for shade....a seat for the driver.

Have two brand new E-Sea rider bean bags when I wan to to pleasure boat with the family.

Have an Artic 65qt and I got the seat cover.....but am not happy with the design that makes two straps go around the lid causing the seal to not function.....terrible design on that but may modify to put on snaps on the straps and the corresponding hardware on the cooler.

Drafts incredibly shallow....much shallower than I expected.....rides pretty dang dry...even in a chop


----------



## Spadefish (Aug 17, 2021)

another


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like a great layout for what you do with it. I'm a big fan of a layout that allows you to pack it out however you want for whatever type of trip you're doing. Makes for a really versatile boat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good job. Looks like you're pretty dialed in already.


----------

